# Chuckwagon Races in Clinton Arkansas, anybody here going??



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Only a few more weeks until the National Championship Chuckwagon Races in Clinton. We never miss them, I was just wondering if anyone else here is going?? Below is the website for anyone unfamiliar with them. A little over 6,000 mules and horses were there last year, not sure how many people?

http://www.chuckwagonraces.com/

Way more than just Chuckwagon races for anyone who has never been. We have been going for a long time and I will not miss it!! Last year I missed a month of work to go. We will be heading down on Wednesday the 27th as soon as the kids get out of school. We will be all packed and ready on Tuesday. We are very lucky that we are only about 1 1/2 hours away. 
If anybody here is going give me a shout, I would really like to be able to meet some fellow HT members while we are there. This is our 1 family vacation of the year, I can't wait.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Are you getting the huge animal rights protests down there that we're getting up here?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Have not seen any of that so far? Thankfully. We did see some issues which may have started with some of these groups a few years back. There is a creek running through the property and many crossing are used (it is called a river, but more the size of a small creek) Anyway, there was some involvement by the EPA and some animal welfare group of the gov. about some fish that supposedly was endangered and this was the only place they were found. They tried to shut the use of the creek down saying the horse traffic etc. could disturb this fish?? The guy that owns the place made some effort to cordon off parts of the creek and limit access to some areas and ask for everyone's help in contacting the local and state officials concerning this. Never a direct link, but word was it was an attempt to shut down the races, but I never did see any facts that that was indeed the case. So far we have had no issues, besides that.

The owner of the place is Dan and Peggy Eoff. I rememebr when we first started going years ago he would ride around in his pickup collecting camping fees and encouraging us to get a wagon and start racing. he would always tell us "this is going to be big some day". Well that has happened. Now the numbers I have seen for past years are saying over 20,000 people a day in attendance on race days and over 6000 animals. This has gotten big and is just getting bigger. In the begging it did not start until Wednesday before labor day, now it starts on Friday a full week before. The regional CWR Association is really doing good down here now and seems to really be growing.

Just thought I would point out. many years ago when it first started I remember a few years when some racers from up you way came down, but they said it was just too expensive to continue making the trip. I will say they taught the guys down her a lot about the sport and how to set up a wagon for racing, changed the way many were doing it and made it much safer for all involved.

Keep in mind there are only 3 days of actual racing during the week long event. The other times it is clinics, trail rides, concerts, horse/mule sales, rodeos, ranch rodeo events, kids rodeos, exhibitions, just to name a few. There is just no way to see everything going on, it has evolved into a real equine event, not just watching races.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

They're also trying to shut down rodeos, ranch rodeos, brandings, etc.

The Calgary Stampede is one of their biggest targets night now.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I have read many articles about the issues some of these groups are causing for the Stampede. Ignorance, just plain ignorant folks, who are causing these problems.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

It seems most of the things the folks who started this great Country offend people nowadays and they are trying to stop it. What they are in fact doing is dividing this Country in half; if they don't care for Rodeo or chuck Wagon Races just don't go. I'm not going to go to Colorado and smoke dope but if that's what those folks want to do that's their business; I'm not going to protest against them. Why is it that folks feel the need to try to change things that have been taking place for hundreds of years?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

This is just a good family event. There are very few places today where you can turn your kids lose to wonder around in such large groups of people and not worry about somebody harming them. This is one of those places. Even when my kids and nieces and nephews were little we could saddle up a few mules and horses and send them out wondering all around the ranch and not worry about somebody doing something stupid to them. 
I will tell you one thing. You can train a horse in a round pen for a month and not gain as much as one week at the CWR. They are exposed to horses, mules, people, trucks, music, wagons. There is nothing better than taking a colt and seeing the change in such a short amount of time. I try to take a new colt each year, but I do not have one to take this year, so just my older mules will be going. I used to cook a lot at camp, but I have about quit that, now I just hand out money for the kids to buy what they want at the midway and saddle up and ride. Sure nice just to ride around visiting with different people you meet, with nothing in particular to do and nowhere in particular to go, ride for the sheer enjoyment of riding. Yes, I like watching the races to, especially the mule race and the Snowy River race. I work part time overseas, I can honestly say there is just no place like America and these kind of events are as American as it gets, makes you proud to see so many people come together and just get along and have a good time. Yes, they bring out the flag, everybody takes of their hat and sings the National Anthem and they say a prayer, before each days events begins. As Red Stegal says " I saw the Real America Today"


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Careful, you may offend someone by saying a prayer or the Pleadge of Alligence.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Then so be it. A man should not deny who he really is and what he really believes.
I still can't believe with all the Arkansas, Missouri and Mississippi members, plus all the other close surrounding states there are not any other HT members who go to the races. I know if none of you are going you have never been, because I can assure you if you like horses and mules, and you ever go once, you will never miss it again.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I grew up behind rodeo arenas throughout Canada and the US as well as on a working ranch. It seems more and more misinformed people are happy to crucify out of ignorance.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2013)

I think the Chuckwagon races are a big target for AR activists just because how wrong it can go if something does happen. The Calgary Stampede races in 2010 6 horses died so there was a lot of outrage and in 2012 3 more, drivers and outriders have also died. I don't think it will stop. When you get 4 -4 horse teams with 2 outriders, that is 24 horses on what used to be normal TB racing sized tracks. All it takes is one horse to break a leg or like in 2010 to have a fatal heart attack and they can take all the horses on their team, outriders, and drivers with them. It also doesn't help that modern Thoroughbreds are being bred to run faster their bodies can sustain and this is probably the biggest part of the problem almost all the injuries and deaths are due to horses suffering leg breaks or heart attacks and taking their teams down with them.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I did not start this thread to debate what CWR is or is not. I was simply asking if any other HT member's were going, as I know a lot of member's live in and around Arkansas, though I do not know how many are horse or mule owners. However, I will point out the info about 4 up teams being dangerous does not apply to the Clinton races, because they do not run 4 up horse teams. 
Please, if someone wants to talk about the danger's of CWR or the improper breeding of Thoroughbreds make your own separate thread and respect the fact that I am simply trying to see if there are HT member's who may be going. 
Thank You


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thread drift happens... and even if you start a thread you don't own it.

Elsa has a valid point, chuck wagon racing is controversial because of the deaths and injuries. That's why it's getting so much attention with the animal right's nuts, err, activists. 

Chuck wagon racing is not a big event on the east coast, our newest animal right's target is the Central Park carriage horses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can understand the publicity of a wreck but then again, I often wonder how many horses die on any given racetrack or break a leg in fields or in other forms of competition. 

I too have read those articles about the straps used on animals testicles and electric shocks to make them buck but then again, it's never been about truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I can understand the publicity of a wreck bot then again, I often wonder how many horses die on any given racetrack or break a leg in fields or in other forms of competition.
> 
> I too have read those articles about the straps used on animals testicles and electric shocks to make them buck but then again, it's never been about truth.


Exactly, the track deaths just aren't as well publicized.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Elsa said:


> I think the Chuckwagon races are a big target for AR activists just because how wrong it can go if something does happen. The Calgary Stampede races in 2010 6 horses died so there was a lot of outrage and in 2012 3 more, drivers and outriders have also died. I don't think it will stop. When you get 4 -4 horse teams with 2 outriders, that is 24 horses on what used to be normal TB racing sized tracks. All it takes is one horse to break a leg or like in 2010 to have a fatal heart attack and they can take all the horses on their team, outriders, and drivers with them. It also doesn't help that modern Thoroughbreds are being bred to run faster their bodies can sustain and this is probably the biggest part of the problem almost all the injuries and deaths are due to horses suffering leg breaks or heart attacks and taking their teams down with them.


I don't think you're up to date on your information. In recent years, Calgary has reduced the number of teams per heat and the number of outriders per team to cut down on track congestion. 

When wagon drivers purchase horses off the track, they look for a more solid horse and statistically, they must be doing something right because a lot of their horses are quite a bit older than you'd think.

Even before the rules came into place about rotating horses throughout the 10 days, the wagon drivers had been doing that for years. Perhaps I'm a bit pragmatic but if someone buys a horse that is no longer suitable for the track and keeps it out of slaughter plants and gives a horse and additional 10 productive years, can't be all bad.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Muleman said:


> I did not start this thread to debate what CWR is or is not. I was simply asking if any other HT member's were going, as I know a lot of member's live in and around Arkansas, though I do not know how many are horse or mule owners. However, I will point out the info about 4 up teams being dangerous does not apply to the Clinton races, because they do not run 4 up horse teams.
> Please, if someone wants to talk about the danger's of CWR or the improper breeding of Thoroughbreds make your own separate thread and respect the fact that I am simply trying to see if there are HT member's who may be going.
> Thank You


I understand your intent and while thread drift does happen, I look upon it as a good opportunity to respond to negative thoughts and comments on a subject and clear up misconceptions.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would love to go someday! I am a race enthusiast, though not like one would think. I love to see horses in motion, doing what they do best. Whether it be trail riding or race track running, a horse in motion is the best poetry out there. I have several off the track TB's, and their fluidity and speed just awes me every single time they get to running. Likewise, I see the huge draft horses pulling wagons, carts, whatever, or plowing and pulling stumps...it doesn't matter what the activity, I am simply and completely awed by these creatures God created. There is no better way to say it than in Job 39:19-25. 

Good family time is so important these days, it's awesome that you and your family can take time out and enjoy the races each year


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I understand your intent and while thread drift does happen, I look upon it as a good opportunity to respond to negative thoughts and comments on a subject and clear up misconceptions.


I don't see where anyone had negative thoughts about chuck wagon racing. I certainly didn't, and I didn't take Elsa's comment that way either. 

The reason the ARAs are flocking to it is because of the publicity of the injuries and deaths. The same reason they flock to anything (dogs, horses, cows, etc...) where there are injuries and deaths. 

It's just what they do...


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I know and both of you are right, drift does happen, I guess I am just kinda bummed cause I thought more people would be going and I might get to meet someone new from HT. I have to be honest, even if they did not have the races I would continue to go. Don't get me wrong I enjoy the races and if I were in a different work situation I would love to be able to race. Not the horses though. I would want to race the Big Mules, but some of you may have already figured I would say that. The races are only 3 hours a day for 3 days for a total of 9 hours, while it is the center piece, that is a small % of the event when you figure it goes on for 10 days. 
To be quite honest I have seen more injuries, if you want to call it that, from heat related problems, dehydration in horses that are just being ridden for pleasure. Many weekend riders who either fail to condition their trail horses or simply underestimate how hot it is at times. I will probably show my bias here, but I honestly have to say. I have never seen a single mule injured either in a race or otherwise of all the years I have been going, not one. A person need to realize when they go to longer events such as this or even multiple day trail rides, that is much different than their normal 2 or 3 day trail rides every other weekend. A horse that loses a small amount of hydration has no real problem, but when it lose a small amount each day for several days in a row it starts to add up. We usually ride early morning and late afternoon and then just plan on sitting around camp in the middle of the day.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

When we were holding our annual five-day wagon train, there was always at least once horse that would tie up from dehydration. It was usually one of the more out-of-condition horses. I don't know if that speaks to a careless owner or if the fit horses don't sweat as much or what.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a few more days to go before it all starts. Got new coggins on all the mules and the trailer is all clean. Now just got to figure what I will be taking to BBQ. Hoping to get there early enough on Wednesday to see the Chris Cagle concert. Any body here make it look me up. I will be the one riding the best looking mule down there!!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd love to attend but I'm a bit too far north so please post pictures when you get back.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information Muleman, I won't be able to attend either as I just got back from vacation, but I sent the link to a friend who loves mules, and goes to Cheyenne Frontier Days every other year. Perhaps she can do this on her off years.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I know the title is Chuckwagon Races, but in all honesty the races are a very small part of it, even thought it is considered the main event. There are horse and mule clinics, shoeing clinics, rodeos, roping, bull riding, concerts, trail rides, camping, and much more. Anyone interested just check it out on the web. I have been to many horse expos, which did not have as many different equine events as they do in Clinton each year.


----------



## bronc (Jul 17, 2013)

Muleman, I share in your passion for The Clinton Chuckwagon Races, it should be on everyone's bucket list, IMO. Up until a few years ago, I never missed but life has changed and I don't make it there anymore. Always had a great time there and was fortunate to makes some good friends and see some great concerts. I was an outrider for several years and also did the bronc fannin' event but during the Sunday performance in '04 I was in a hellacious wreck and never was able to ride flanked horses again. Anyway, hope you had a good time and everyone stayed safe.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Bronc, glad to hear from you, sorry you are no longer able to make it. I know I promised pictures from this year. But my kids were not able to come down when we went on Wednesday and were only able to come when they got out of school on Friday. Funny how they get more serious about school when they get in high school?? My daughters took some pictures and thought had them, but when I got here to work I find they are not on my computer. I will share a few from lat year though.
Hopefully I can get them to load give me a minute please, I have several.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a picture of part of the track. You can see in the background all of the little awnings set up on the bluff. The bluff runs along the side of the field the races are in and if you drive in as a spectator you have a really good view from up there. All of the vendors are set up on top also, as well that is where they have the concerts at night. They have a hitching post up top, so if you are camping you can ride to the top to see the vendors and concerts, room for well over 1000 on the hitching post. They sure have some good BBQ sandwiches up there too.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a picture in a different direction. I think you can see some of the wagons. This is the Oklahoma land rush I believe. 2 Small ponies and small wagons with little wheelbarrow wheels on them. Not a long race, just a short dash to the finish line, kinda reenacting the actual Oklahoma Land Rush back when they were giving out free land to settlers. This is the only race where the outriders get to start already mounted. The races usually start about 1 in the afternoon and end around 3 each day. The rest of the time we just ride around and visit or go to clinics or various other events they have. Many of the older folks no longer able to ride have nice wagons they ride around in and just play music BBQ and visit, that is what I like most about the races really, ridin around visiting people. You can also see the buckin chutes in the left corner. When they have the bronc fannin, there is no arena,just an open field, the horses are able to go where ever they please with the rider.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Here I am on one of my mules. This was a mare mule ( I normally do not like mare mules) she had some problems when we got her and had thrown my wife a few times so she became mine. I rode her all week at the races. The first day was not much fun as she was constantly in the bit, but by the end she was doing real well and had learned a lot, she went on to make a nice mule with a very light feel to her, but you can not keep them all, so I eventually sold her. BTW. This is the mule races. They race them up the little hill, then they end up racing across the field. 2 big mules and a little wagon, again most have wheelbarrow wheels. This is what I mean when I say a week riding a green colt at the CWR does more than a month at home. They are exposed to so many different sights and sounds that by the end they are desensitized to most anything, and realize none of the things they thought would eat them did. I always try to have a colt to take each year. I took a 3 year old mare this year and she done real good. She is not finished yet, but if she keeps going like she is, I just might have to keep her (even if she is a mare) She is out of my jack and a buckskin Mustang I have, I wish I had a picture to show you, I will look for one later.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are 2 old men from Mississippi. They have been coming forever and racing (they never have a chance of winning. This is the old mans plow mules and he uses them on his trail riding wagon. They put on a good show though. They put of smoke bombs in the wagon so it looks like it is catching fire. Then they got a new wagon a few years back. they set off the smoke and some firecrackers then the back end detaches from the front and it looks like their wagon broke into, then they ride off with just the 2 front wheels and the seat. It is a funny show and the announcers have a big time with them.
I have to admit there is some competition among some of the teams, but this is not the die hard racing someone may think it is. No high dollar wagons, just what some plain working folks can afford for a weekend of fun for the most part, but still a good family atmosphere.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, so here I am on one of my good john mules. He is one of my bigger ones at 16.2. I have not had a lot of time to finish him out like I would like, but he knows the basics and just about anyone can ride him if they can ride. My youngest daughter likes him, because her mule is short and if she rides him she sits well above most everyone, so she can see good while we are sitting watching the races. I bought him for snubbing off colts. I have a smaller white mule I ride (15hh), but he was just a bit light for holding a colt, so I bought this one. I have had him in harness as well and he does good. His only real fault is shoeing, he will not stand. This used to bother me, but now I have a set of shoeing stocks and will not be without a set again. I have sold many good mules because they were difficult to shoe, and I have been kicked by horses that did not like to shoe, but no more. The shoeing stocks make it safe for me and easy on them.
But anyway, back to the CWR. Like I said we do a lot of riding around and visiting. This year it poured down rain on Friday. If you think that does not teach one something? Take a colt and stand amongst a few hundred other horses and riders and all of you put rain coats on and off all day, by the end of the day they could care less. If you bring along enough cold Apple Pie to drink, the rain does not bother you neither, but that is another story I suppose. A good time was had by all for sure. The sun came back out Saturday and Sunday and it was much cooler and nice for riding around.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Well anyway that is my pictures. If I find any more on my computer I will try and post them. If anyone is interested Dan and Peggy Eoff put on the CWR every year for labor day and they have a website, just Google National Championship Chuckwagon races. Next year will be the 30th anniversary and they said they planned for it to be something special. I will be there from start to finish next year for sure. A week of riding everyday may kill me, but I can not think of anything I would rather be doing than riding around on a good mule, drinking a little cold Apple Pie and visiting with friends.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Wonderful photos, obviously great mules and it sounds like you had a really good time. Those are the kind of events I used to like to go to ... where you knew a lot of the people.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes, thank you for the photos. If I was not clear over in Washington, I would definitely think about attending. Looks like a great time!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Jenni, 
Maybe you could catch a ride with somebody down. I think this year the farthest someone came was Australia. But I understand. I have been wanting to go to Bishop Mule days for years now, it is just such a long trip to California from here! Maybe one day??


----------

